
   Why Facebook Connect Matters & Why It Will Win  - nickb
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/23/facebook-connect/
======
senthil_rajasek
On his comparison of FB feed aggregation, I like the friendfeed model better,
non-intrusive feed aggregation and sharing.

~~~
unalone
Friendfeed? It's just a leech of a site. It produces nothing and adds a layer
of abstraction. It is only useful for people wasting time, and as such it has
only attracted people wasting time on a massive scale.

Besides, the two sides have utterly different goals, and comparison is
pointless.

